# Flymars Hunting Slingshot Rifle - Double Safety Device - Newest Slingshot Gun Terminator



## Mcaos (Dec 19, 2018)

Has anyone handled ordered and tested this slingshot Rifle from the PRC

Fires 9 mm steel ball 360fps launching about 16 ft lbs


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . Congratulations on your first post .


----------



## Mcaos (Dec 19, 2018)

Photo of flymers slingshot 
The vendors used a crossbow scope to demo this product


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've been intrigued by these, but the price is too high to seriously consider it. For the money you can often get a cheap rifle. It still looks really fun though...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I've been intrigued by these, but the price is too high to seriously consider it. For the money you can often get a cheap rifle. It still looks really fun though...


yes thinking the same thing


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! Looks cool and fun, I wouldn't mind trying it, but I'd rather get a rifle.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I mean it's a cool contraption that maybe would appeal to collectors. 
But at that price you can buy a bunch of other things including airguns rifles shotguns and regular crossbow that will be more accurate and effective at anything you want to use them for .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sling rifles tend to make an appearance here from time to time.

I think they could have an application in areas where other hunting methods may be banned (I'd assume the laws may be vague on them in most places - so you'd probably need to use with caution) - But I'd personally go with an air rifle to achieve the same result - less chance of mistakes and potentially less chance of damage (and they may actually be cheaper to use).


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting device, but rather cumbersome to carry around, not to mention that rubber looses its punch when it's kept in a state of tension for too long.

Rubber stores heat as energy, which is why slingshot bands or tubes in general become less efficient in colder weather (that said, some of the newer Chinese flat band rubber does quite well indeed).

360 fps (to be confirmed...) is nothing to write home about: some slingshot shooters have achieved 400 fps, 280-300 fps with larger .38 cal ammo is quite common. With the right setup and shooting technique, accuracy can be excellent with a slingshot, and the thing usually fits inside your pocket - a big plus.

This slingshot rifle is too expensive: US$ 320 would buy some really nice top notch slingshots and accessories, materials and tools to make multiple different slingshots, or simply a good .177 air rifle with a basic scope.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

While this is an interesting sling rifle, it is way too expensive and way overpowered for the ammo recommended. With 4 1745 tubes, 1/2 inch steel would be more appropriate. For what it's worth, my deer/squirrel/bird gun cost less than $300.00. For that I got a 20 ga Mossberg Maverick 88, with a rifled choke tube, an Aimpoint scope mount and a Tasco 3-9x scope. On a more appropriate comparison, my accurate Crosman .177 cal pellet rifle with 4x scope was free, but you can get a similar one for less than $150.00.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I would probably have fun shooting it, but I'm certainly not interested in purchasing one.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mcaos (Dec 19, 2018)

I have and use airguns 
I am intregued at the options of having cheap ammo to shoot 
Yes metal balls are less costly than molded pellets

I do see simliar products marketed in the low $100 range

I wonder if this is an attempt by the manufacture to put out an eBay price to see who's going to pay for what package and it's basically the same era gone I've seen the prices from $143 and $126 and the $320 range she was bundled with other products as support equipment back and we got and elsewhere I would buy several many replacement bands


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's cool.

But, then again, it's crazy.

But, it is kind of cool.

But, you know, it's crazy.

As an aside: I have seen a lot of people spend crazy amounts of money on slingshots that don't shoot any better than a free natural. It's the eye of the beholder that matters, I guess. If you can afford it I'd like to hear how it shoots. Or go make a natural and accomplish the same thing with something that will fit in your pocket.

It is cool though.

Too bad it's so crazy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Where I live .177 air rifle ammo is WAYYYY cheaper than 9.5mm steel balls...

Bill Hays has a video on youtube where he simply uses some pipes to make a crude sling rifle. Which works pretty well.

Some guys buy just the mechanisms and make their own ones - which could be fairly cheap.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Although I prefer a more pocketable slingshot... Sling rifles do have their place and to be honest about it, I'm far better with one than with a standard slingshot. BUT, because I wanted a REAL challenge, I threw open the gate to ALL competitors in my contests... you can use a standard slingshot OR a slingshot-rifle... you just can't use enhanced optics is all, and that includes lasers, scopes, red dots and the like. Old style iron sights are fine.

So anyway, because I opened the contests to slingrifles, I needed to show people some easy ones they could make themselves...

Three levels of "slingrifles"... that most people with simple tools can make themselves.... They go down in complexity and skill on how to make them as you progress, in fact, the last one was modified slightly and made into a Christmas tree slingrifle by Jorge Sprave in one of his older videos.... something any survivalist minded person could make themselves in a very short period of time.

This one you can make super compact by making a folding stock incorporation, and using telescoping tubing for the front part instead of the basic model shown. In fact it has the potential to be one of, if not the, shortest compact (backpack carry) slingrifles you can make.






This one is also very handy and can be made to be super short for easy carry... just use telescoping tube instead.






If you can't make this one.... then you might think about pursuing a different hobby!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Certain pellet guns have advantages over slingshots.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Winnie: If that's a pellet rifle / walking cane... that's about the coolest thing I've seen all year. Don't want to railroad the topic, but that's super interesting! Maybe you could do a post in the airgun section of the forum.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Airguns... in all kinds of design and appearance have been around far longer than slingshots... and of course they have a higher accuracy potential for leisure shooters as well. In fact, Lewis and Clark had a couple they took on their expedition... it was supposed to be powerful enough to take deer, and it was real quiet as well... a real conversation starter with many of the indigenous people they encountered.

Slingshot rifles will have a long way to go before they are as easy to use as even a cheap air rifle.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Winnie: If that's a pellet rifle / walking cane... that's about the coolest thing I've seen all year. Don't want to railroad the topic, but that's super interesting! Maybe you could do a post in the airgun section of the forum.


Mike, check out March 27 2017 on the airgun forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Winnie said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Winnie: If that's a pellet rifle / walking cane... that's about the coolest thing I've seen all year. Don't want to railroad the topic, but that's super interesting! Maybe you could do a post in the airgun section of the forum.
> ...


https://slingshotforum.com/topic/67305-air-cane/


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Bill and others, what do you use for a trigger mechanism on one of these things?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Bill and others, what do you use for a trigger mechanism on one of these things?


They sell ready made trigger mechanisms... but it's just good if not better to use a simple, slightly modded toggle clamp... you can see what I'm talking about in the first video


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

If you do buy a slingrifle of any type consider the bandset may not be ideal for the ideal ammo. You might want to evaluate both the largest ammo that works well for maximizing kinetic energy as well as the most affordable ammo available for flatter trajectory. I have been really happy with utility quality steel bearings in the $2/lb. range..


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Since this seems to have evolved into a weigh in on slingrifles in general , here's another $0.02.

I bought one this year but soldit off after about a month.

Thing is you can't use the current models for hunting (or at least I wouldn;t) since the mechanism only holds pretty small ammo, and the speed isn't quiiiiiite enough to get you to the point of bringing down anything bigger than (say) sparrows , and what would the point be?

The one I tried was also enormous, fragile, cumbersome, slow, fiddly and not very accurate (since the stock pouch is also enormous so no two shots will be the same).

The idea is exciting but at the moment it's just a super sh*tty air rifle.


----------



## xseven (Jan 5, 2019)

Which one you bought?


----------



## Apricotless (Jul 1, 2019)

I was glad to find this thread...have been looking for any info I can find on sling rifles.

After crossbows were invented, highly trained military archers pooh-pooh'd them and said, "Anybody could shoot that; It's a crutch for those who have no skill." The officers loved them and said: "Anybody could shoot that; since it needs no skill, we can quickly get more effective soldiers in the field!"

My interest in slingshots is for managing vermin, in an area where any sort of firearm, even an airgun, is illegal. So comparisons in price to real firearms get no traction with me--I can't use a firearm or airgun even if it cost $5. I'm not a skilled slingshotist. So I would love an accurate sling rifle.

But I can't find discussion of them. There are many available on eBay, many models (search "slingshot rifle" and you'll see dozens, I think all of them from China), but I can find virtually no descriptions or comparisons.

If anyone knows where sling rifles are discussed and compared, please post up!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

There are some templates in the template section, one by Bill Hays and one by Hrawk come to mind. There has been some discussion on the forum, but very little. I think most people find them too big and cumbersome, the bands lose power if you "cock" and don't release right away. There is no real advantage to slingshot that has a trigger and shoulder stock. Accuracy might be a little easier for a novice at slingshot but with practice you can be just as accurate with traditional slingshot at the distances rubber powered ammo will travel. I think most people prefer extended forks with arm brace over a sling rifle. Or if you like really long bands learn to shoot full butterfly.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Apricotless - have a look here at Aliexpress to buy one (don't know how good they are):

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20190710002835&SearchText=slingshot+rifle


----------



## xseven (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hunting-Slingshot-Rifle-Double-Shaft-Bearing-Sliding-Outdoor-Sniper-Slingshot/173482860187

I bought this one ... the curiosity got the better of me ... 
Is a ... nice "toy" ... the parts dont fit together very well so you cannot actually use a scope (the reason I bought it ...). is too big to carry it around ... not enough power with the supplied tubes ... All in all a waste of money ...


----------



## Apricotless (Jul 1, 2019)

xseven said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hunting-Slingshot-Rifle-Double-Shaft-Bearing-Sliding-Outdoor-Sniper-Slingshot/173482860187
> 
> I bought this one ... the curiosity got the better of me ...
> Is a ... nice "toy" ... the parts dont fit together very well so you cannot actually use a scope (the reason I bought it ...). is too big to carry it around ... not enough power with the supplied tubes ... All in all a waste of money ...


Sure looks ferocious! Replacement of the underperforming tubes?


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day mate, would you recommend single 1636 or what size tube for my 45 inch draw slingshot rifle with 5/16 steel. obviously it wont be drawn and shot quick, so rubber will have cooled down flats arnt going well i will allmost allways use 5/16 steel with it i am torn between 1636,2040,1745,and 3060 single tubes maybe taper later any advice would be appreciated regards robbo


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Robo, here is the website my rifle is from, I got it from ebay but. https://www.slingshotmarksman.com/

They use a few different ones, I measured my one with calipers and the outside diameter was 4-4.5mm, sorry very hard to measure.

https://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/41244-rubber-thickness/ a chart for you with he rubber thicknesses. They also have a small ball bearing in it, 2-3mm

A closer look at that ball bearing for you https://gzkchina.onloon.net/detail?itemId=cced1bafb72e477e911ae307737477bb

I hope it helps better than nothing.

Salutations Paul.


----------



## Topfmine (Nov 17, 2015)

I made a slingshot rifle out of square tubing with toggle clamp action, inspired by Bills video. The only problem i had was consistency loading and accuracy. Holding the ball in the pouch and then holding the balled pouch in the redesigned toggle clamp. Very fiddly at tension. I like the idea that the ball and pouch can be loaded first and then cocked after with this Chinese design. That would be a great help, plus the slingshot rifle can be cocked when actually ready to fire rather than the bands cocked for longer than necessary. Holding the ball in place either in steel or lead or clay ball in a pouch is something that needs work on. You could attach a cord to the middle of the pouch with the remaining length with a knot on the end held in a notch on the trigger unit so its loaded in the same place for consistency. The pouch with two holes in the side is where the ball is placed as a consistent place, just as you would cut a small hole in the middle at the back of a pouch in a normal slingshot. The pouch with both forces applied at each end in a cup shape should hold the ball in place. If such a sling shot rifle is accurate as we all know they can be, as Bill has demonstrated then its worth the effort especially if you have problems holding back bands in a normal sling shot because of health problems etc. It can be as fancy as it wants but the main aim is accuracy. And yes you can build these at a fraction of the price with much simpler designs. What do you guys have in mind with a simple trigger mech and ball holding design.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I got a type of these on ebay,but for under 100.00 bucks. The one I have is extending, and came with a laser site, which has nothing to do with anything. Anyway, it has no guards and while loading I guess my leg hit the trigger and the ball hit my hand with a terrible wound. I have not shot this since.Extremely dangerous I have found, but maybe that is my experience.


----------

